# Faster/Wider Auto Bracket Mark II



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking at the various methods to expand the auto bracket system of the Mark II as well as the speed.

On film sets I routinely have to do 11 exposure brackets (5up, 5down, 1 normal) and while running through each exposure manually is fine, I'd like to speed it up.

Here's what I've found so far

1. Use the 3 exposure bracket and work your way down/up (would speed up the process as you would have to change the shutter speed less frequently)

2. Shell out some dough for the Promote Control  which would allow you to hit one button and auto bracket to the heavens.

3. Magic Lantern apparently allows you to expand the auto bracket range. Although I'm not super confident in loading new firmware onto a camera that's not mine (my company's). Anyone have success with this before?

4. Apprently there's an iPhone/iPad app that you can tether to your camera to do this? Haven't been able to find it, sounds interesting though.

Anyone have any thoughts on these? Any experience using these methods or any suggestions on how you would do it?

Thanks.


----------

